# Backup Prop, tools,bits and pieces needed?



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

PTLuv2Fish said:


> I have just bought a used microskiff with the 9.8hp Tohatsu on it. I'm thinking it might be wise to have a back up prop with me, tools and any other parts like a Shear Pin? Can you give me some guidance and direction please? Thanks


You said it! Prop wrench, lube, chunk of 2x4, and an extra shear pin. I keep an aluminum spare aboard to save weight.

You'll learn your safe running depth in no time. 
When in doubt, tilt her out!


----------

